# Dutch Shepherd, Carrollton TX- to be EU 7/20



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

An add on Dallas craigslist shows a Dutch Shepherd female at the Carrollton shelter to be EU tomorrow night. Says she was surrendered by owner, very sweet dog. Hope someone can check it out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Send the information to the Dutch Shepherd Rescue. Please include the link and other information. do a google search for the Dutch Shepherd Rescue. They are nationwide


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Looks like she's some kind of a mix and not a Dutch Shepherd. 

Adoptable Dutch Shepherd: Peanut: Petfinder

I sent the info to nADSR before finding the photo and then emailed them again to let them know it wasn't a dutch shepherd (with above link).


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Not a DUtch


----------

